# best puchase ever



## cutthoatish420 (Oct 3, 2008)

alright so i threw some money onto my boys club run and he came back with some 80 dollar a gram buds that were soaked in some kind of honey oil. can u say gooooey, it would have been worth it if i only hit it once very potent. can anyone tell me how this substance is made. thanx


----------



## gagjababy (Oct 3, 2008)

you run some butane thru some shake in a honeybee extractor, let the butane evaporate and you have oil


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Oct 3, 2008)

what is a honeybee extractor im familiar with butane hash out of a pvc pipe is it kinda like that??? thanx


----------



## lyfr (Oct 3, 2008)

cutthoatish420 said:
			
		

> what is a honeybee extractor im familiar with butane hash out of a pvc pipe is it kinda like that??? thanx


same thing


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 9, 2008)

dont use pvc for extraction too many evil byproducts! use stainless steel. go to scrap yard & usually they will also sell new alloys also, theryre the cheapest. if not go to specialty plumbing supply house.


----------



## kingsblend (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree, but using butane is the worst way. The butane also leaves alot of harsh chemicals in the hash oil afterwards. The best way is with 100% isopropyl alcohol which is very hard to obtain or everclear will work too.


----------



## thc is good for me (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes hash oil is very potent. I dont know about $80 a gram potent but thats just me. If you can ever get ahold of some trim you can make hash oil, Its crazy i have made like 2-3 grams of hash oil with a 1 gallon bottle filled with some outdoor trim that nobody would ever smoke, You couldnt even see crystals on it HaHa. So it all depends where you live i guess if you dont have very many people growing MJ in your area its harder to come by. I have never bought hash oil from someone I alsways have to make it but it is very chaep to make if you have somewhere to get MJ Trimmings.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 23, 2008)

$80 a gram!What is this world coming to?How many grams did you have to buy before you actually had something that constitutes "buds"?
Man I need to start selling again.I could be driving a Ferrari right now


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Nov 24, 2008)

i only smoked a gram not even to the face second hit had me lit like i smoked three blunts weel worth it..............


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 24, 2008)

*every year I make some qwiso, thin it just enuf to spray over my buds and give em as party favors at 4th of july bash 

folks actually complain they arent able to smoke a small enuf hit, the buds cant be rolled in a joint, ect, ect 
I just hand em a 1 hit pipe and watch the fun :woohoo:*


----------



## nOob grower (Nov 24, 2008)

80 bucks a gram 

I would want a guarentee that I would be blown up for 24 hours str8 off one hit for that much, I wouldnt even want to know my name for that period of time


----------



## andy52 (Nov 24, 2008)

to me if you got to do anything besides smoke the bud,then it ain't about sheet.80 bucks.hell how much ya wanna buy?


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 24, 2008)

lol $80 a gram, i had this stuff a while back and i was givin 10grams :\

Its rare to see/find  or know someone who makes it but trust me its not worth that much.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 25, 2008)

You are telling me someone gave you, i stress GAVE you *10 grams of honey oil*???  To make 10 grams of honey oil takes A LOT of primo buds and would take a massive amount of primo trim... I'm taking around 70-80 grams of primo bud, if not more, that is the reason it costs so much, because of its concentration and the amount it takes to make it... Just like full melt bubble hash

I would say that you have the best friends a person could ask for


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 25, 2008)

Well the bloke that gave it to me, grew his own and he was pritty well set..he wouldn't miss out on a few plants
i must say some scraped/poured over a packed bowl or cone peice  and ur set for a few hours....but then again everyone has there own immune system

I wouldnt say the best friends ever lol. But im in Cannabis Capital of Australia, where u can buy 2.8grams for $25 from almost anyone and its indoor :\ infact to get an idea....my state is meeting the demand of 2 Large states


----------

